# [EVDL] charging stations



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Roland. That's exactly the information I was lookng for. Now I know
what to look for and how to fix what I may find.

Dave Cover
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Charging stations*

"Danish utility Dong Energy AS is today expected to announce a 
partnership with a California start-up, Better PLC, to build a 
nationwide system to charge electric cars, the Wall Street Journal 
reported.

Better and Dong are planning by 2010 to build the infrastructure to 
support a countrywide electric-car system, with charging spots and 
battery-exchange locations, the newspaper said.

The deal will provide an outlet for the country's surplus wind power, 
with consumers able to charge batteries at windy times when power is 
cheap. "

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We've been working with the city as much as possible and Craig, from our 
chapter, worked with a church downtown that wanted to provide an EV 
charging port. He built this up to quite a press release for "the first 
public electric vehicle charging port in San Antonio". The press jumped 
in, city and county officials, local electric company, etc, etc and it 
was a real EVent - we had seven chapter EV's there and got a couple news 
spots and radio air time (free!).

We also volunteered to be on a sub-committee for Alternative Energy 
Fueling Stations as part of a $12.9M federal Energy Efficiency block 
grant. There's money flowing - let's try to make sure it's spent wisely!

Keep "plugging away" and push for all the EV exposure possible, we need 
it. 

Gary Krysztopik
www.ZWheelz.com
www.aceaa.org (pictures of EVent will be posted soon)
San Antonio, TX


Church Offers Electric Car Charging


Travis Park United Methodist Church Unveils Charging Station

POSTED: Tuesday, June 30, 2009
UPDATED: 6:43 pm CDT June 30, 2009
*SAN ANTONIO -- *A local church has set up the city's first public 
recharging station for electric cars and hopes that there are many more 
on the way. Travis Park United Methodist Church pastor Claus Rohlfs said 
that he hopes that stations like the one at his church become more 
common in the future, especially with the condition the environment is 
currently in."The church is very conscious of the need for significant 
changes in the world around us," Rohlfs said.The church unveiled the 
charging station on Tuesday morning, which was made possible with the 
help of groups such as Ace Technologies in San Antonio. While there is 
currently not a very high demand for electric stations, electric car 
owners believe that there will soon be a need for the stations."In 2010, 
there will be thousands of plug-in hybrid cars and these cars need 
places to plug in," Craig Egan said. "So the church has been gracious 
enough to offer their facility as the first place to offer it free. 
They're not even charging for the electricity for folks to come in and 
charge their cars."With the rising cost of gas, the idea of an owning an 
electric car is quickly catching on with some drivers. Luke Laborde and 
his father have converted their once gas powered car into an all 
electric vehicle."It helps save on short trips around the neighborhood, 
to the store and stuff like that," Laborde said. "Now I can even go down 
to my church and recharge it there."

/Copyright 2009 by KSAT.com <mailto:[email protected]> All rights 
reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or 
redistributed. /

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Charging stations*

This sounds like good news!

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2009/08/06/20090806biz-ecars0806.html

Ben
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090814/6b974371/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Charging stations*

Hello, everyone! I've subscribed to this list for about a month now, but I
haven't posted anything previously because I had nothing important to say.
 However, I work at a public library, and my director brought the
following article in to discuss it in a meeting today:

http://azstarnet.com/business/local/article_5dad0c04-dc10-5a8f-8e7c-0813cbfc0fc8.html?mode=story

Basically, the Tuscon area is getting 125 charging stations, when there are
only about 200 electric vehicles in the area. My director thought that was
outrageous. She's obviously not an electric car fan like I am. ;-)

Anyway, the point of this post is because 16 of those charging stations are
going in at libraries, and my director wants to know what will happen when
the federal funding ends. According to the article, "The network will be
tested through the end of 2012. The federal grant and private investments
are picking up the tab for the electricity to run the charging stations.
Then, it will be up to the charging-station site owners to decide whether to
continue operating them and how to recover electricity costs."

I know that libraries are having their budgets slashed all over the place,
so the idea that the libraries can continue this program and pay for free
electricity for EV's to charge while at the library is helplessly optimistic
at best.

Has there been any talk by the people who are having these charging stations
installed regarding what will happen when the federal funding ends? Is there
a discussion about the long-term viability? Has there been talk of attaching
a debit/credit card machine to the chargers, and charging cars for the
electricity they use?

I understand that large chains like Lowe's, Walgreens, and more want these
stations because they want customers to plug in, go inside, and spend a long
time in the store while waiting for their car to charge because obviously
the longer they are in the store, the greater the chance that the customer
will buy something. But to a library, we are giving our books out for free,
so whether a patron comes in and spends 10 minutes in the library or 2
hours, they are not bringing in any more revenue for us. So providing free
electricity hurts us (in terms of our budget). Is there something here that
I am missing?

Another question that came up in the meeting is what happens when you
install a charging station and someone parks their car, plugs it in, and
walks into the building, and then someone else pulls up side the original
car and wants to start charging. Could the second person unplug the first
person and then plug their car in? Is there anything that would stop that
from happening?

I apologize if my questions are very basic - I am fairly new to the whole
"EV world" and yet, in my library, I am by far the most knowledgeable person
who works here (when it comes to EV's anyway!) We live in a fairly rural
community, and if there are any EV's in town, I'm not aware of them. There
are quite a few hybrids running around, but no pure EV's that I've seen.

Thanks in advance for any feedback,

Hava the Librarian
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110823/d9eb3da1/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Charging stations*

Hi Hava,

Welcome!
Thanks for your questions, that is why this list exists!

While I think that a lot of these short-duration grants
from government are fundamentally wrong, in this case it
probably is not all bad.
Especially since you have found us, a giant network of
EV enthusiasts with great creativity and knowledge.

To address the issue of cost:
I expect that the library would see only a handful of
EV visits in a week and typical driving distance to the
library is well below 10 miles because you normally only
go to the nearest library.
That means that a vehicle plugging in will consume no more
than 3kWh while plugged in. This means that the car has
to be plugged in for more than half an hour at the maximum
charge speed for Level 2 charging.
The cost of electricity varies by location, here the price
typically is 11 cents per kWh, so on average the EV plugging
in for a half hour or more visit will consume 33 cents of
electricity and I doubt that (at least in the near future)
there will be more than one per day, so you are talking
about a cost of less than $10 per month.

To place it in context: the cost of the charging is likely
to be about the same as the electricity consumed by plugging
one extra computer in or one more lightrail with a few bulbs.

There are many ways to counter this extra cost, one of the
simplest ways is likely to put a jar on the counter for
customers who use the EV parking spot to drop in a dollar bill.
Then any maintenance and other promotion of the EV charging
and donations for it could possibly be arranged by contacting
a local chapter of the Elevtric Vehicle Association see the
website http://www.electricauto.org/

Of course you can also check if there are (local) grants, or
that the city or a "green" organization in your town can
jump in and subsidize the electricity.
What a perfect place for promotion of a local solar installer!
He could even install some panels on the library and so
physically offset the electricity being consumed by the charger
as well as promoting his business. There are plenty opporunities
and options if you consider it from different angles.

Then the issue of unplugging another vehicle - there is an
unwritten rule (again, some help from a local chapter can
help to educate local EV owners) that when plugging into a
shared charging station, you put a note in your windshield to
inform others how long you minimum need to charge to be able
to make it in the remains of your trip, before they should
unplug you. This does not mean that you expect everyone to
wait hours if they are in a pinch, also it does not mean that
you always should tell you need to charge to full even though
you live around the corner and want avoid paying for your
charging.
Some chargers have so high demand at times that you are
expected to physically move your EV away from the charger
to allow someone else to move their vehicle close enough
to start charging there, once you are done charging.
So, while there may be occasional conflicts, it is good to
post a suggestion how to behave in (un)plugging from the
charging station.
But I doubt that there will be much contention in the near
future. It is good to be prepared though.
Hope this helps and let us know if there is another question
that we may be able to help with!

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Hava Lyon
Sent: Tuesday, August 23, 2011 4:45 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Charging stations

Hello, everyone! I've subscribed to this list for about a month now, but
I haven't posted anything previously because I had nothing important to
say.
 However, I work at a public library, and my director brought the
following article in to discuss it in a meeting today:

http://azstarnet.com/business/local/article_5dad0c04-dc10-5a8f-8e7c-0813
cbfc0fc8.html?mode=story

Basically, the Tuscon area is getting 125 charging stations, when there
are only about 200 electric vehicles in the area. My director thought
that was outrageous. She's obviously not an electric car fan like I am.
;-)

Anyway, the point of this post is because 16 of those charging stations
are going in at libraries, and my director wants to know what will
happen when the federal funding ends. According to the article, "The
network will be tested through the end of 2012. The federal grant and
private investments are picking up the tab for the electricity to run
the charging stations.
Then, it will be up to the charging-station site owners to decide
whether to continue operating them and how to recover electricity
costs."

I know that libraries are having their budgets slashed all over the
place, so the idea that the libraries can continue this program and pay
for free electricity for EV's to charge while at the library is
helplessly optimistic at best.

Has there been any talk by the people who are having these charging
stations installed regarding what will happen when the federal funding
ends? Is there a discussion about the long-term viability? Has there
been talk of attaching a debit/credit card machine to the chargers, and
charging cars for the electricity they use?

I understand that large chains like Lowe's, Walgreens, and more want
these stations because they want customers to plug in, go inside, and
spend a long time in the store while waiting for their car to charge
because obviously the longer they are in the store, the greater the
chance that the customer will buy something. But to a library, we are
giving our books out for free, so whether a patron comes in and spends
10 minutes in the library or 2 hours, they are not bringing in any more
revenue for us. So providing free electricity hurts us (in terms of our
budget). Is there something here that I am missing?

Another question that came up in the meeting is what happens when you
install a charging station and someone parks their car, plugs it in, and
walks into the building, and then someone else pulls up side the
original car and wants to start charging. Could the second person unplug
the first person and then plug their car in? Is there anything that
would stop that from happening?

I apologize if my questions are very basic - I am fairly new to the
whole "EV world" and yet, in my library, I am by far the most
knowledgeable person who works here (when it comes to EV's anyway!) We
live in a fairly rural community, and if there are any EV's in town, I'm
not aware of them. There are quite a few hybrids running around, but no
pure EV's that I've seen.

Thanks in advance for any feedback,

Hava the Librarian
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110823/d9eb3da1/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Charging stations*

BTW,
I saw that there is a Tucson chapter of the EVA,
so that would be the right group to contact for
local support.
I know of EV groups that have their monthly meeting
in a library - that would not only put the charger to
good use, but those people are the most willing to pay
for their charger use, so just hosting Ev meetings can
easily pay for the electricity consumption of the charger!

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Tuesday, August 23, 2011 5:24 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charging stations

Hi Hava,

Welcome!
Thanks for your questions, that is why this list exists!

While I think that a lot of these short-duration grants from government
are fundamentally wrong, in this case it probably is not all bad.
Especially since you have found us, a giant network of EV enthusiasts
with great creativity and knowledge.

To address the issue of cost:
I expect that the library would see only a handful of EV visits in a
week and typical driving distance to the library is well below 10 miles
because you normally only go to the nearest library.
That means that a vehicle plugging in will consume no more than 3kWh
while plugged in. This means that the car has to be plugged in for more
than half an hour at the maximum charge speed for Level 2 charging.
The cost of electricity varies by location, here the price typically is
11 cents per kWh, so on average the EV plugging in for a half hour or
more visit will consume 33 cents of electricity and I doubt that (at
least in the near future) there will be more than one per day, so you
are talking about a cost of less than $10 per month.

To place it in context: the cost of the charging is likely to be about
the same as the electricity consumed by plugging one extra computer in
or one more lightrail with a few bulbs.

There are many ways to counter this extra cost, one of the simplest ways
is likely to put a jar on the counter for customers who use the EV
parking spot to drop in a dollar bill.
Then any maintenance and other promotion of the EV charging and
donations for it could possibly be arranged by contacting a local
chapter of the Elevtric Vehicle Association see the website
http://www.electricauto.org/

Of course you can also check if there are (local) grants, or that the
city or a "green" organization in your town can jump in and subsidize
the electricity.
What a perfect place for promotion of a local solar installer!
He could even install some panels on the library and so physically
offset the electricity being consumed by the charger as well as
promoting his business. There are plenty opporunities and options if you
consider it from different angles.

Then the issue of unplugging another vehicle - there is an unwritten
rule (again, some help from a local chapter can help to educate local EV
owners) that when plugging into a shared charging station, you put a
note in your windshield to inform others how long you minimum need to
charge to be able to make it in the remains of your trip, before they
should unplug you. This does not mean that you expect everyone to wait
hours if they are in a pinch, also it does not mean that you always
should tell you need to charge to full even though you live around the
corner and want avoid paying for your charging.
Some chargers have so high demand at times that you are expected to
physically move your EV away from the charger to allow someone else to
move their vehicle close enough to start charging there, once you are
done charging.
So, while there may be occasional conflicts, it is good to post a
suggestion how to behave in (un)plugging from the charging station.
But I doubt that there will be much contention in the near future. It is
good to be prepared though.
Hope this helps and let us know if there is another question that we may
be able to help with!

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Hava Lyon
Sent: Tuesday, August 23, 2011 4:45 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Charging stations

Hello, everyone! I've subscribed to this list for about a month now, but
I haven't posted anything previously because I had nothing important to
say.
 However, I work at a public library, and my director brought the
following article in to discuss it in a meeting today:

http://azstarnet.com/business/local/article_5dad0c04-dc10-5a8f-8e7c-0813
cbfc0fc8.html?mode=story

Basically, the Tuscon area is getting 125 charging stations, when there
are only about 200 electric vehicles in the area. My director thought
that was outrageous. She's obviously not an electric car fan like I am.
;-)

Anyway, the point of this post is because 16 of those charging stations
are going in at libraries, and my director wants to know what will
happen when the federal funding ends. According to the article, "The
network will be tested through the end of 2012. The federal grant and
private investments are picking up the tab for the electricity to run
the charging stations.
Then, it will be up to the charging-station site owners to decide
whether to continue operating them and how to recover electricity
costs."

I know that libraries are having their budgets slashed all over the
place, so the idea that the libraries can continue this program and pay
for free electricity for EV's to charge while at the library is
helplessly optimistic at best.

Has there been any talk by the people who are having these charging
stations installed regarding what will happen when the federal funding
ends? Is there a discussion about the long-term viability? Has there
been talk of attaching a debit/credit card machine to the chargers, and
charging cars for the electricity they use?

I understand that large chains like Lowe's, Walgreens, and more want
these stations because they want customers to plug in, go inside, and
spend a long time in the store while waiting for their car to charge
because obviously the longer they are in the store, the greater the
chance that the customer will buy something. But to a library, we are
giving our books out for free, so whether a patron comes in and spends
10 minutes in the library or 2 hours, they are not bringing in any more
revenue for us. So providing free electricity hurts us (in terms of our
budget). Is there something here that I am missing?

Another question that came up in the meeting is what happens when you
install a charging station and someone parks their car, plugs it in, and
walks into the building, and then someone else pulls up side the
original car and wants to start charging. Could the second person unplug
the first person and then plug their car in? Is there anything that
would stop that from happening?

I apologize if my questions are very basic - I am fairly new to the
whole "EV world" and yet, in my library, I am by far the most
knowledgeable person who works here (when it comes to EV's anyway!) We
live in a fairly rural community, and if there are any EV's in town, I'm
not aware of them. There are quite a few hybrids running around, but no
pure EV's that I've seen.

Thanks in advance for any feedback,

Hava the Librarian
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110823/d9eb3da1/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Charging Stations*

Thank you to everyone for your input, and for the emails received off-list.
You guys are wonderful to take the time to help a newbie like me. 

I should have made it more clear in my original post: I don't live in the
Tuscon area. My director has a vacation home down by Tuscon and just came
back yesterday from spending a week there. While on vacation, she read the
local newspaper, and found the article I linked to. She cut it out and
brought it to our weekly supervisor's meeting to discuss. Actually, to be
honest with you, I think she mostly brought it in to vent about how insane
it was to provide 125 chargers for 200 vehicles. It just so happened that I
know (a little) about EV's (learning more every day!!) and so I was able to
speak up and talk about what I knew. Unfortunately, there were a lot of
things I didn't know, hence my post on here.

Someone mentioned off-list getting in contact with a local solar installer
and seeing about working together to install solar panels to help offset the
cost of the electricity used. I think that's brilliant. I don't think it
will happen with my director - she tends to shy away from any partnerships
with private companies. But someday, I plan on being a library director in
my own right (that is my long-term plan) and this sort of partnership is
exactly what I would be cultivating. It just plain makes sense. We even have
a flat roof on our building and so installing an array of solar panels would
be easy enough to do, if there was the will to do it.

Thanks again to everyone for your help - any other thoughts or suggestions
is much appreciated. And that was interesting to hear about putting a note
on your windshield regarding how long you would be - I hadn't thought about
doing something like that. I do not currently have an EV but we have already
bought the donor vehicle (a 1973 VW Bug) and I am doing the research and
saving the money to do the conversion. So I'm about as new as new can be.


Hava the Librarian

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, 23 Aug 2011 17:27:58 -0700
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charging stations
BTW,
I saw that there is a Tucson chapter of the EVA,
so that would be the right group to contact for
local support.
I know of EV groups that have their monthly meeting
in a library - that would not only put the charger to
good use, but those people are the most willing to pay
for their charger use, so just hosting Ev meetings can
easily pay for the electricity consumption of the charger!

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110824/89effc41/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Charging Stations*

Hello Hava,

A EV needs at least one or even two charging stations a day. Unlike a 
vehicle that uses fuel, that may only need one refill station a week or 
more. Therefore you may only need about 10 filling stations for 1000 cars a 
week for a ICE.

Every EV owner has its own charging station at home. At work, I had my own 
charging station which I was the only one that had a EV, but there was about 
40 or more power outlets in several parking lots. These other power outlets 
where use to preheat the engines of the ICE which was normal to do in a cold 
climate. We found that if you even preheat a engine anytime it is below 50 
F. degrees, you can double the gas mileage for the first two miles.

I only live about 2.5 miles from work and really did not have to charge the 
battery, but I still use the charging station to keep a very low charging 
current at about 1 amp just to keep the electrolyte at a very low bubble. 
This kept the battery from self discharging and kept the battery warm.

I can preheat the EV with a heating system which I can either select one or 
three 120 VAC 60 hz 600 watt heating units using commercial power by a 
onboard transfer switch, which can either select the commercial main input 
power or from a on board inverter that uses the main battery power.

In your area, you could design a pre-cool unit using a motor than can either 
run on AC or DC to run you're A/C unit using commercial power from the AC 
main plug.

You install a timer on these accessories pre-heat or pre-cool units that can 
come on about 30 to 60 minutes before you leave. I only need to preheat my 
EV about 15 minutes before I leave with it.

Therefore, it is best to leave a EV plug in all the time either at home or 
at work which may require a charge station per EV.

Roland



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Hava Lyon" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, August 24, 2011 7:17 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charging Stations


> Thank you to everyone for your input, and for the emails received 
> off-list.
> You guys are wonderful to take the time to help a newbie like me. 
>
> I should have made it more clear in my original post: I don't live in the
> Tuscon area. My director has a vacation home down by Tuscon and just came
> back yesterday from spending a week there. While on vacation, she read the
> local newspaper, and found the article I linked to. She cut it out and
> brought it to our weekly supervisor's meeting to discuss. Actually, to be
> honest with you, I think she mostly brought it in to vent about how insane
> it was to provide 125 chargers for 200 vehicles. It just so happened that 
> I
> know (a little) about EV's (learning more every day!!) and so I was able 
> to
> speak up and talk about what I knew. Unfortunately, there were a lot of
> things I didn't know, hence my post on here.
>
> Someone mentioned off-list getting in contact with a local solar installer
> and seeing about working together to install solar panels to help offset 
> the
> cost of the electricity used. I think that's brilliant. I don't think it
> will happen with my director - she tends to shy away from any partnerships
> with private companies. But someday, I plan on being a library director in
> my own right (that is my long-term plan) and this sort of partnership is
> exactly what I would be cultivating. It just plain makes sense. We even 
> have
> a flat roof on our building and so installing an array of solar panels 
> would
> be easy enough to do, if there was the will to do it.
>
> Thanks again to everyone for your help - any other thoughts or suggestions
> is much appreciated. And that was interesting to hear about putting a note
> on your windshield regarding how long you would be - I hadn't thought 
> about
> doing something like that. I do not currently have an EV but we have 
> already
> bought the donor vehicle (a 1973 VW Bug) and I am doing the research and
> saving the money to do the conversion. So I'm about as new as new can be.
> 
>
> Hava the Librarian
>
> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Date: Tue, 23 Aug 2011 17:27:58 -0700
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charging stations
> BTW,
> I saw that there is a Tucson chapter of the EVA,
> so that would be the right group to contact for
> local support.
> I know of EV groups that have their monthly meeting
> in a library - that would not only put the charger to
> good use, but those people are the most willing to pay
> for their charger use, so just hosting Ev meetings can
> easily pay for the electricity consumption of the charger!
>
> Regards,
>
> Cor van de Water
> Chief Scientist
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
> Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110824/89effc41/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

